

Responsive Mode and Layout View in Firefox 15 - namzo
http://paulrouget.com/e/devtoolsupdate/

======
rglover
Interesting, but not sure how this is different than resizing the browser
(save for the ability to see the current dimensions and jump to various
breakpoints). Would love to see things like a resource calculator that could
run a simulation of wifi, strong 3G, and weak 3G and let me know which
resources are potential bottlenecks. Cool to see FF trying out dev tools like
this.

~~~
nfm
_"Interesting, but not sure how this is different than resizing the
browser..."_

I'm pretty sure it isn't any different, but it's great to have this built in
to the Web Developer tools instead of having to use a
bookmarklet/website/resize the whole browser window to do this.

~~~
ckluis
Perhaps this only resizes one browser instead of every tab. That way the other
tabs are still in the size you prefer browsing in.

